# Newbie: Pub stopover ettiquette



## quilkin (Nov 11, 2017)

Hi, I new to this and will (next week) be travelling round the S of England in a hired VW T5 - I'm actually looking for a T5 to buy. On the way I want to stop at pubs etc rather than laybys or carparks. Any guidelines or suggestions for a newbie (there'll be just me in the van) - or is it just a case of asking about the overnight parking and buying a meal? Thanks in advance.


----------



## The laird (Nov 11, 2017)

We often use a site pub stop overs but there’s also some on here a top is always phone ahead to make sure it’s ok to stay 
Tell them you are having refreshments and or a meal
Hope this is of use
You could always post here asking a member who knows what area you will be in for recommendations as this site is happy to help if pos


----------



## Pauljenny (Nov 11, 2017)

Welcome.
Avoid pubs from the big chains and at busy locations lf you do phone ahead, you could get the duty manager, who is not paid to make such decisions... Insurance ,legal liability..blah blah.
A landlord run country pub is a better idea. If you talk to the Gaffer, ask about food, you'll be more welcome.
Try not to drop the bandit jackpot, win the quiz or pull the barmaid, though. It spoils it for the rest of us..


----------



## quilkin (Nov 11, 2017)

Thanks for replies so far. Good to see an active forum.
I'm looking to stay one night in new forest / Bournemouth area and one night somewhere near Brighton. Any recommendations?


----------



## alcam (Nov 11, 2017)

Pauljenny said:


> Welcome.
> Avoid pubs from the big chains and at busy locations lf you do phone ahead, you could get the duty manager, who is not paid to make such decisions... Insurance ,legal liability..blah blah.
> A landlord run country pub is a better idea. If you talk to the Gaffer, ask about food, you'll be more welcome.
> Try not to drop the bandit jackpot, win the quiz or pull the barmaid, though. It spoils it for the rest of us..



I agree with all of the above (apart from the barmaid bit) . 
Basically if you are using a pub and/or its facilities it's only courtesy to purchase drink and , preferably , food . 
p.s. fecking tap water doesn't count !


----------



## jeffmossy (Nov 11, 2017)

Like Paul says , the quiet countryside pubs , you should not have a problem as long as you use the pub


----------



## 2cv (Nov 11, 2017)

Try using the POIs and streetview. Nice looking pub at Newhaven and another at Brockenhurst.
The pubs are shown as Ph, then just click the little man in the corner for a view of where you'll be to see if you like the look of it.


----------



## QFour (Nov 11, 2017)

quilkin said:


> Thanks for replies so far. Good to see an active forum.
> I'm looking to stay one night in new forest / Bournemouth area and one night somewhere near Brighton. Any recommendations?



Have a look in the POI Database ..

There are lots of places to stop .. Enjoy your trip ..


----------



## st3v3 (Nov 11, 2017)

Phone pub, book table.

Mention you hoped to stay for a few beers then sleep in your small campervan in the car park, if it's ok?

I think the small bit is important so they know you won't be blocking half the car park.


----------



## Deleted member 58274 (Nov 11, 2017)

*Britstop*

Hi, you mention new forest.....there's a mega stopover at a cider farm right in the middle. 2 quid ehu and great walks....hand pulled ale close by....it's a good stop....Maja


----------



## Tony Lee (Nov 11, 2017)

The basic idea is if you drop fifty quid in the bar on food and drink you didn't really want or need, then you get to park in a deserted carpark with no facilities all night for "free". Simple.


----------



## Pauljenny (Nov 11, 2017)

Conversely, Tony ,

 If you planned to spend 25 to30 quid for a meal and drinks in  nice country pub.... Anyway....
Would you insist on parking your van on a nearby campsite, paying another £20 fees, then taking a taxi too and from the pub ?
It's a no brainer, really.


----------



## phillybarbour (Nov 12, 2017)

I support ringing ahead, some have a 1 van policy, others have changed landlord so well worth the call.


----------



## peter palance (Nov 12, 2017)

*oh so*



Pauljenny said:


> Welcome.
> Avoid pubs from the big chains and at busy locations lf you do phone ahead, you could get the duty manager, who is not paid to make such decisions... Insurance ,legal liability..blah blah.
> A landlord run country pub is a better idea. If you talk to the Gaffer, ask about food, you'll be more welcome.
> Try not to drop the bandit jackpot, win the quiz or pull the barmaid, though. It spoils it for the rest of us..



oh so you the one after the maid  give her my regards   pj


----------



## mscott (Nov 13, 2017)

*Cider Farm?!*



maja07 said:


> Hi, you mention new forest.....there's a mega stopover at a cider farm right in the middle. 2 quid ehu and great walks....hand pulled ale close by....it's a good stop....Maja



Is this marked on the POIs? This sounds like a great stopover to add to my list!

Thanks

-Morgan


----------



## Canalsman (Nov 13, 2017)

mscott said:


> Is this marked on the POIs? This sounds like a great stopover to add to my list!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> -Morgan



It used to be in the POIs but was removed by request of the pub. You'll find details from another overnight stop scheme ...


----------



## Deleted member 58274 (Nov 13, 2017)

*Cider farm*

....it's not a pub.....it's a cider farm as I said Chris ??  It's a bargain stopover and in *********...let's share with others please.....Maja


----------



## Deleted member 58274 (Nov 13, 2017)

... it's a bit grim to block names ? Can I pm the other member how to access the cider farm ? Maja


----------



## alcam (Nov 13, 2017)

maja07 said:


> ... it's a bit grim to block names ? Can I pm the other member how to access the cider farm ? Maja



Please do


----------



## mistericeman (Nov 13, 2017)

Tony Lee said:


> The basic idea is if you drop fifty quid in the bar on food and drink you didn't really want or need, then you get to park in a deserted carpark with no facilities all night for "free". Simple.



Don't like it.... don't do it.... Simples. 

I'm frequently very happy to be able to park directly outside a welcoming hostelry and partake of food and drink without having to sort transport home. 

Guess that just makes me more of a glass full type of guy rather than a wanting 'summat for nowt' type???


----------



## Deleted member 58274 (Nov 13, 2017)

.....totally agree with above....why do saddos like "Tony" interfere....if it's not your bag then don't but in... lots of us enjoy pub stopovers....oh, and lots just happy if you just have a beer or two.....Maja


----------



## runnach (Nov 13, 2017)

Having ran pubs, a lot of licencees are oblivious to the potential trouble of letting people overnight in the car park . it is one of those situations where legality overrules common sense. 

Unless and always a possibility a guest acts stupid you will stay below the radar. no one is really that bothered except the jobsworth with a rule book ....When I ran pubs a little incremental business was always welcome , on a pure personal note great to chat with folk who shared the same interest as to where they had been / going, A set spend figure from guests a myth ...If your pub is right people will spend simples 

Channa


----------



## Deleted member 58274 (Nov 13, 2017)

.....never heard an issue with pub stopovers.....some even have ehu.....too much scaremongering me thinks... Maja


----------



## Deleted member 58274 (Nov 13, 2017)

.....especially as spent weeks on Brit stops with no problem....stop knocking those of us that like stopping at a country pub and not drink driving......here here !!!  Maja


----------



## runnach (Nov 13, 2017)

maja07 said:


> .....never heard an issue with pub stopovers.....some even have ehu.....too much scaremongering me thinks... Maja


Well you have now !! ...of course I am making it all up !!...give me strength 

Channa


----------



## Canalsman (Nov 13, 2017)

maja07 said:


> ....it's not a pub.....it's a cider farm as I said Chris ??  It's a bargain stopover and in *********...let's share with others please.....Maja



I realise it isn't a pub, but it was listed as a Pub Stop POI ...

As I say, there was a direct request by the owners for it to be removed.


----------



## Pauljenny (Nov 13, 2017)

mistericeman said:


> Don't like it.... don't do it.... Simples.
> 
> I'm frequently very happy to be able to park directly outside a welcoming hostelry and partake of food and drink without having to sort transport home.
> 
> ...


----------



## mistericeman (Nov 13, 2017)

Pauljenny said:


> mistericeman said:
> 
> 
> > Don't like it.... don't do it.... Simples.
> ...


----------

